

Ask HN: Why do you use your OS? - zxcvcxz

Remember to keep it civil!
======
angersock
Because manually triggering interrupts to change state in RAM and kick off DMA
to drives and bus devices (like network cards) is tedious and slow.

What are you trying to get at?

~~~
walshemj
and toggling in programs from the front panel is tedious :-) (had to do that
on a PDP once)

------
benologist
I use OS X, I think they got a lot of stuff right like key combinations are
nice and feel more "first class" than Windows esp. with software like
spotlight or alfred. It's not a very good experience overall, lots of stupid
stuff like Finder, buggy updates, buggy software (not always apple's fault).

------
staunch
I tried not to use it but the darn computer won't operate itself!

------
lazylizard
at home, direct x. at work, vsphere client , excel, visio and occasionally, i
run yosemite in virtualbox to run application loader to upload an ipa file..

otherwise most of everything else is rhel or centos. doesnt matter at this
point which os.

